
‘It’s Mutilation’: The Police in Chile Are Blinding Protesters - xaro
https://www.nytimes.com/video/world/americas/100000006795557/chile-protesters-shot-eye.html
======
chr1
Sadly eye injuries are very common during protests, Hong-Kong, Catalonia and
even Paris are recent examples.

Society should learn to condemn the use of rubber bullets the same way it
condemns real bullets.

One strategy by protesters that have worked well against government using
force during the protests in armenia last year, was constant exaggerated
attention to the peaceful nature of the protest. Constantly reminding that no
aggression, not even rude words should be directed to the police, denouncing
anyone who would attempt to use aggression or even litter, retreating when
police was trying to use force, and assembling in another place, made it very
difficult for government to find an opening to start using force. Of course
this strategy can't be used everywhere, but starting with it can help even if
government and police are entirely antagonistic.

------
vanniv
I find it fascinating which instances of governments violently oppressing
their own people get the press excited enough to report, and which the press
just buries.

~~~
opsiprogram
what instances are you referring to that get buried?

